# A Marco and Giuseppe needed for The Gondoliers with ALGSS



## aworldofsong (Mar 10, 2017)

The Abbots Langley Gilbert and Sullivan Society are looking for 2 gentlemen to play the lead roles of Marco and Giuseppe in their production of The Gondoliers. The show is on at the Watford Palace Theatre from the 5th-8th July and rehearsals are in Abbots Langley Monday 7.45 - 10pm (Chorus) and Friday 7.45 - 10pm (Principals).

As well as being a great learning opportunity for a budding singer we are a very friendly society and always have a laugh in our productions!

If you (or anyone else you know) are interested in auditioning or even taking part in the chorus please get in touch!

E-mail Sue at [email protected]


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aworldofsong said:


> The Abbots Langley Gilbert and Sullivan Society are looking for 2 gentlemen to play the lead roles of Marco and Giuseppe in their production of The Gondoliers. The show is on at the Watford Palace Theatre from the 5th-8th July and rehearsals are in Abbots Langley Monday 7.45 - 10pm (Chorus) and Friday 7.45 - 10pm (Principals).
> 
> As well as being a great learning opportunity for a budding singer we are a very friendly society and always have a laugh in our productions!
> 
> ...


If I only lived in the U.K nearby I would....


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I played Giuseppe many years ago but live far too far away to join your society- and I'm too old now anyway. Don Alhambra or the Duke would be the part for me nowadays! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fat Bob said:


> I played Giuseppe many years ago but live far too far away to join your society- and I'm too old now anyway. Don Alhambra or the Duke would be the part for me nowadays! Good luck with your search.


Wouldn't it be nice, a bunch of TC members doing G& S?


----------

